# Problem mit NFS PROSTREET



## Metbier (22. Dezember 2009)

Hab das Spiel ganz normal instaliert, will Spielen, auf einmal geht das Spiel aus und es wird das angezeigt:


----------



## hzdriver (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Problehm mit NFS PROSTREET*

Punkbuster ist ein Anticheater Programm , hast es vielleicht mal mit nem onlinespiel installiert, mfg


----------



## Metbier (22. Dezember 2009)

Mit nem Orginal Spiel ? das spiel ist Orginal!


----------



## Metbier (23. Dezember 2009)

hmm, kann mir keiner helfen, das ich das spiel spielen kann, und dieses zeugz da nicht mehr erscheint?!
BITTE,BITTE.BITTE...


----------



## Metbier (26. Dezember 2009)

Kommisch, als ich das Spiel beim ersten mal installiert hab, lief alles gut. Dann alles mal neu gemacht, Spiel wieder drauf, und dann das???
was ist damit blos....
Meine ganzen anderen NFS Spiele laufen doch auch!!!


----------



## boss3D (30. Dezember 2009)

Installiere mal den Patch ...

MfG, boss3D


----------

